# Would you buy a DSLR from newegg.ca?



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Howdy.

Looking to get a new d40 online from the U.S. (as they have been discontinued in Canada) and was wondering what you all thought about buying such a thing from the Newegg site. Newegg is NOT listed on the Nikon USA site as being a Authorized Nikon Dealer which likely means, among other things, that Nikon USA would not cover the camera under their 1-year warrantee. This doesn't mean that if there were problems down the road that the camera couldn't be repaired. It just wouldn't be repaired under warrantee.

Buying through Newegg would save me about $100 Cndn versus Adorama or B & H Photo. Don't think I have enough faith to try eBay.

Any thoughts?


----------



## perrottlove (Sep 2, 2010)

Newegg has been a good company to me so far, I have never order much more than some cheaper electronics components from them however..


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are not going there to pick it up in the US, a goodly portion of that $100 "savings" is going to be eaten up by shipping, border brokerage and HST. And for a model several years out of date (new or not)? Isn't the D40 about four/five years old? I'd want more than $100 off list for that. I personally think you'd be further ahead all round going to your nearest Canadian real dealer and getting a more current model, but that's my $0.02Cdn. YMMV.


----------



## Jugger Grimrodd (Apr 29, 2010)

Check out this article:
What is Gray Market?

From what I understand, Nikon Canada is even more stringent than Nikon USA in these matters.

I remember some buzz around this issue in relation to Tigerdirect.

[edited because I can't read good]


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

I would personally avoid buying from the US, you may run into some serious issues if/when it comes time for warranty stuff. Nikon is very particular about where you purchased if they are going to warranty and I've heard that they don't honour US purchased products under Canadian warranty. I'd ask them directly before purchasing if I were you ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> *I would personally avoid buying from the US, you may run into some serious issues if/when it comes time for warranty stuff.* Nikon is very particular about where you purchased if they are going to warranty and I've heard that they don't honour US purchased products under Canadian warranty. I'd ask them directly before purchasing if I were you ...


In the past I have purchased both photo and video cameras from the US and had no troubles with warranty work that needed doing. However, the savings should be substantial to make it worth the risk of having to pay for the shipping both ways if a repair/replacement was required. I don't think $100 is substantial enough and I would just buy it locally/in Canada.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Policies differ from manufacturer to manufacturer for that stuff screature, better safe than sorry. I've personally had items purchased in the US that the Canadian offices of the company refused to warranty and I had to do a lot of expensive shipping, phone calls, and finally emails to higher up people in order to get warranty service. Won't mention names, but it was a big camera company! (not Nikon or Canon)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Policies differ from manufacturer to manufacturer for that stuff screature, better safe than sorry. *I've personally had items purchased in the US that the Canadian offices of the company refused to warranty* and I had to do a lot of expensive shipping, phone calls, and finally emails to higher up people in order to get warranty service. Won't mention names, but it was a big camera company! (not Nikon or Canon)


Sorry I seemed to misrepresent myself.... my repairs were not done through a Canadian office they were returned to the "point of purchase" in the US and then returned to me in Canada, at my expense.

At the time, many years ago now, the savings were substantial by buying from the US even with shipping, duty and taxes... that is why I said the savings need to be substantial otherwise it may not be worth it and $100 doesn't cut it for me as far as what I mean by substantial savings. With the dollar as high as it is now the only reason I buy from the US is when I can't find the same product here, for the most part.


----------



## sharkman (Nov 26, 2002)

Well thanks for the replies everyone but I should point out that my original inquiry was made over a year ago.

In an effort to close the loop, here's the story:

At the time (November 2009), I was sort of hell-bent on purchasing a Nikon D40 which were actually discontinued at that time and difficult if not impossible to find here. They were however still available in the US through online camera stores _and_ through the Canadian Newegg outlet for about $100 less than in the US. As I wasn't getting much to go on regarding my self-imposed dilemma, I decided to give Newegg Canada a call and they assured me that yes, Nikon would honour the warranty. Additionally, I spoke to someone at the Nikon Canada repair centre who told me that he rarely if ever saw the D40s in for work so – I bit the bullet and bought the camera from Newegg for $423 Canadian to the door and have been enjoying the camera for the past 14 months or so while I wait for something to break to find out if the warranty will in fact be honoured by Nikon Canada or I'll have to send it to the US.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

sharkman said:


> Well thanks for the replies everyone but I should point out that my original inquiry was made over a year ago.
> 
> In an effort to close the loop, here's the story:
> 
> At the time (November 2009), I was sort of hell-bent on purchasing a Nikon D40 which were actually discontinued at that time and difficult if not impossible to find here. They were however still available in the US through online camera stores _and_ through the Canadian Newegg outlet for about $100 less than in the US. As I wasn't getting much to go on regarding my self-imposed dilemma, I decided to give Newegg Canada a call and they assured me that yes, Nikon would honour the warranty. Additionally, I spoke to someone at the Nikon Canada repair centre who told me that he rarely if ever saw the D40s in for work so – I bit the bullet and bought the camera from Newegg for $423 Canadian to the door and have been enjoying the camera for the past 14 months or so while I wait for something to break to find out if the warranty will in fact be honoured by Nikon Canada or I'll have to send it to the US.


:lmao: Leave it to the newbies to resurrect old threads and for us "long timer"s not to notice.... too funny.... :lmao:


----------



## perrottlove (Sep 2, 2010)

Haha, you should have known better


----------

